# Blind side ammo question



## goose_man (Jul 10, 2011)

I was just wondering can you shoot blind side ammo through and extended pattermaster? Thanks


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You can shoot it, but unless the choke was designed for Black Cloud or BlindSide you lose the design quality of the ammo. The flight wad of this ammo is designed to stay with the shot down range after it leaves the barrel. This holds the pellets together creating tighter and denser patterns. Non Black Cloud Patternmaster chokes are stipper chokes that slow the wad allowing the shot to spread out when it leaves the barrel. Just the opposite of what the design is of the ammo.


----------



## goose_man (Jul 10, 2011)

Will it damage the patternmaster at all?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not that I am aware, but why shoot a more costly ammo without gaining any advantage? Unless it came free or cheap, I would not spend the money.


----------



## tony00165 (May 3, 2011)

depends on what kind of patternmaster choke. cannot use a ported choke with flight control wad. not sure what the wad is in the blindside.


----------



## goose_man (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree a was just curious if the wad resembled the one out of a black cloud round. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

tony00165 said:


> depends on what kind of patternmaster choke. cannot use a ported choke with flight control wad. not sure what the wad is in the blindside.


Similar style was, just not anywhere near as thick. It is also designed to stay with the shot column longer so I can see a wad stripping-tyoe choke as not the best choice to get the best patterns...


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I won't shoot ANY load with non round pellets. Round flies relatively straight. Hex, "keg", belted, etc. shaped shot does not. Those funky pellets lose velocity much faster too. It has been proven over and over. The manufacturers are just selling gimmicks to help make up for the poor economy. If they would put round pellets in those revolutionary new wads, which actually do help, the resulting loads would be superior. Instead, they are using these wads to make up for ballistically inferior shot style by preventing them from being exposed to atmospheric resistance as soon. Save your money and buy a quality load with round shot.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

kingcanada said:


> I won't shoot ANY load with non round pellets. Round flies relatively straight. Hex, "keg", belted, etc. shaped shot does not. Those funky pellets lose velocity much faster too. It has been proven over and over. The manufacturers are just selling gimmicks to help make up for the poor economy. If they would put round pellets in those revolutionary new wads, which actually do help, the resulting loads would be superior. Instead, they are using these wads to make up for ballistically inferior shot style by preventing them from being exposed to atmospheric resistance as soon. Save your money and buy a quality load with round shot.


As I have said again and again! :thumb:


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

you should not shoot Blindside or black cloud through a regular patternmaster, there is a high possibility that the wad may stay in the barrel. If that happpens and to continue to shoot, you will also be buying a new barrel. they make a patternmaster with no studs in it for those shells.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

or just shoot this load with your imp. cyl or mod factory chokes.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

madule said:


> you should not shoot Blindside or black cloud through a regular patternmaster, there is a high possibility that the wad may stay in the barrel. If that happpens and to continue to shoot, you will also be buying a new barrel. they make a patternmaster with no studs in it for those shells.


 :eyeroll:


----------



## Stam34 (Jul 22, 2011)

When they quit making golf balls round i will think about using BLIND SIDE .


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought a box of Blind side 2 shot yesterday at Cabelas just to see how they work. Didn't have time to pattern so I took them and a box of my usual Kent fasteel 2 shot incase I didn't like the performance. I shoot a winchester sx2 with a carlson x- full choke over decoys. I have to admit, with the kent fasteel I do have to finish alot of birds with the ol neck ringer, but with the blind side this morning I shot 4 cananda geese from 30 to 50 yards, and all 4 hit the ground dead with little damage to meat!!! May have been a fluke, but will definatly keep using the blind side to see what happens!!!! So far they have my vote!!!


----------



## Maxusgreenhead (Jun 20, 2011)

I contacted patternmaster about using the Blind Side in there studded chokes and was told "It is not safe to shoot ammo with flight control wads in our studded choke tubes" so no go for me


----------

